# Sexing hybrid peacocks.



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there a way to sex a strawberry or gold aulonocara? I've never seen a side by side male/female shots and was wondering if it's the same as for normal, non line bred or hybridized peacocks where females are drab looking.


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

I would look for the spots on the back fin.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The spots are no good. My OB female has spots just like a male , in fact I thought she was a he untill I found her holding awhile back. Venting is the only way to be certain.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Females tend to be less bright than males, but the level of colour and brightness can vary with these fish even in males. I've seen some pretty drab, colourless males as well. You'll never see a female with very bright reds and golds but you're likely to see a male that is dull an colourless.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys and Joe for that explanation.

I've vented the fish, rather than just go by how it looks and it's a male .

Anyways here's a pic of the fish, it was marked as Aulonocara "Dragon Blood" (I've also seen some peacocks labeled "Fire Fish" are these the same?) which I'm pretty sure that it is, but would still like to make sure and hear from you guys:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

ibr3ak said:


> Anyways here's a pic of the fish, it was marked as Aulonocara "Dragon Blood" (I've also seen some peacocks labeled "Fire Fish" are these the same?)


 They are essentially the same, though at one point in time they may have been separate bloodlines. They are a linebred man made breed of Peacock fish.

That fish looks very young... I'm not even sure I'd trust venting yet. Time will tell though... with plenty of water changes you'll know soon enough!


----------

